
Help Your Fellow Developers with Well-Worded Error Messages - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/09/06/error-message/#.V87CtMf9VK0.hackernews
======
sofaofthedamned
Easily Googlable error messages are the best. Put site specific stuff like
hostnames at the front or end with a unique error code that you can search
for. Then never change this message, ever.

------
cableshaft
Um...most of the time, I'd be happy to even get the first error message he
left. It at least gives a starting point.

All too often I get a 'Error loading' or 'Should never get here' or the same
error repeated in ten different locations and have to hunt things down.

